# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  compassionate use - kostenlose Arzneimittel in Deutschland?

## Mattse

Angestoßen durch die Hommage an Lidowitz und die Compassionzusprache meine Frage zu kostenlosen Arzneimitteln:

Werden die durch Lidowitz verabreichten Medikamente tatsächlich kostenfrei zur Anwendung ausgegeben, wie rechtlich in Deutschland im Arzneimittelgestz vorgesehen?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compassionate_Use
Die kostenlose Abgabe des Arzneimittels wurde als Grundvoraussetzung für ein Compassionate-use-Programm aufgenommen, damit für die Arzneimittelhersteller kein finanzieller Anreiz für die Initiierung solcher Programme besteht.

siehe: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bu...976/gesamt.pdf
Auszug: §21,Abs.2,Nr.66. unter den in Artikel 83 der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 726/2004 genannten Voraussetzungen kostenlos für eineAnwendung bei Patienten zur Verfügung gestellt werden, die an einer zu einer schweren Behinderungführenden Erkrankung leiden oder deren Krankheit lebensbedrohend ist, und die mit einem zugelassenenArzneimittel nicht zufrieden stellend behandelt werden können; dies gilt auch für die nicht denKategorien des Artikels 3 Absatz 1 oder 2 der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 726/2004 zugehörigen Arzneimitteln;Verfahrensregelungen werden in einer Rechtsverordnung nach § 80 bestimmt.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Mattse,

ich finde Deinen Spott über Dr. Leibowitz und die Veräppelungen durch Namens-Verballhornungen unwürdig (dies gilt vor allem auch für Dionysos & Co.).

Und - to whom it may concern - wer nicht in der Lage ist, das Wort "compassionate" kontextbezogen vernünftig zu übersetzen, der sollte seine Fehlleistung nicht obendrein noch als Basis für deplazierte kindische religiöse Anspielungen nutzen. Das wird dann ziemlich peinlich, finde ich.

Man muss kein Freund der DHB sein, um diese Art von Umgang mit Leibowitz beschämend zu finden...

Schorschel

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Mattse,

wir kennen jetzt zu genüge deinen Standpunkt zu Leibowitz bzw. Therapiealternativen.

Du musst dir wirklich nicht immer neues einfallen lassen um in diesem Forum missionarisch Andersdenkende (aus deiner Sicht) auf den Pfad der Schulmedizin zu bringen.

Glaube mir aus reiner Erfahrung und schul medizinischem Untertan, auch Schulmedizin hat ihre Grenzen, was dann folgt hat viel mit Lebenseinstellung und Glauben zu tun um dir diese Tage erträglich zu machen.

Tom

----------


## Schorschel

Und dies, lieber Mattse...



> Zitat Mattse: Werden die durch Lidowitz verabreichten Medikamente tatsächlich  kostenfrei zur Anwendung ausgegeben, wie rechtlich in Deutschland im  Arzneimittelgestz vorgesehen?


...ist entweder ein dummer oder ein sehr gehässiger Versuch, Leibowitz zu diskreditieren.

Das kostenlose Abgeben bezieht sich nämlich ausschließlich auf die Frage, ob das Medikament *einer Zulassung* bedarf (siehe Zitat unten). Meines Wissens geht es bei der DHB aber ausschließlich um zugelassene Arzneimittel (wenn auch manchmal u.U. im off-label-Bereich), so dass Dein Zitat unsinnig ist und Deine Ausführungen völlig daneben sind.

Dass Du - vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig - durch selektives Zitieren hier Meinungsmache betreiben willst, finde ich schon höchst bemerkenswert, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren.

Schorschel

Hier das vollständige Zitat aus wikipedia:



> Der § 21 Abs. 2 AMG sieht unter Nr. 6 vor:
> 
> (2) *Einer Zulassung* bedarf es nicht für Arzneimittel, die
> 1. []
> 6. unter den in Artikel 83 der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 726/2004  genannten Voraussetzungen *kostenlos für eine Anwendung bei Patienten  zur Verfügung gestellt werden*, die an einer zu einer schweren  Behinderung führenden Erkrankung leiden oder deren Krankheit  lebensbedrohend ist, und die mit einem zugelassenen Arzneimittel nicht  zufriedenstellend behandelt werden können; Verfahrensregelungen werden  in einer Rechtsverordnung nach § 80 bestimmt. []

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Mattse,
> 
> ich finde Deinen Spott über Dr. Leibowitz und die Veräppelungen durch Namens-Verballhornungen unwürdig (dies gilt vor allem auch für Dionysos & Co.).


Korrektur einer kleinen Freudschen Fehlleistung, Schorschel.

Dionysos war der griechische Gott des Weines und der Liebe, also genau das Gegenteil von Diogenes, mit dessen Namen wir es hier im Forum zu tun haben.
Das war der, der in einem laut tönenden Hohlkörper wohnte und die Leute anpinkelte.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

> Korrektur einer kleinen Freudschen Fehlleistung, Schorschel...


:-)) - erwischt, lieber Ludwig!

Das kommt - neben Freud - wohl davon, dass der D. manchmal nur mit D. unterschreibt, und da habe ich mich mit dem Rest nach dem D. vertan...

Herzliche Grüße ostwärts

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Dezember 2012: PSA<0,04, der Urologe sagte, zu 95% kann von einer vollständigen Heilung ausgegangen werden, puh.


Guter Mattse,

was kniest Du Dich hier so rein? Du hättest doch Anlaß zum Frohlocken. Genieße doch das Leben und überlass das Quengeln denen, die  das noch besser können. Dies ein gut gemeinter Vorschlag von einem, der sich hier auch oft genug in Abläufe eingemischt hat, die er besser hätte links liegen lassen sollen. Ich geb ja zu, dass es mir oft auch verdammt schwer fällt, mich zu bremsen. Oft bin ich dann aber damit auch bei denen angeeckt, die nicht locker ließen, mir klar zu machen, dass ich ein Schwätzer, Dampfplauderer oder neuerdings, etwas seriöser, ein Dazwischenschwurgler sei. Ich wünsche Dir, dass sich Dein Urologe mit seiner Aussage niemals mehr korrigieren muß. Alle Gute für Dich.

Gruß Harald.

*"Humorlose wirken älter, der Humor erhält vielleicht nicht jung, aber wach"*
(Loriot)

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Das war der, der in einem laut tönenden Hohlkörper wohnte und die Leute anpinkelte.


Gut gelesen. Er freut sich daran, dass er genau dies noch kann.

----------


## JürgenS

Bist du etwa eine Schimäre des Diogenes von Sinope, des Wasserlassens mächtig, mit einer Aberglaubenphobie,
aber einer Affinität für den institutionellen Aberglauben, der hier auf Erden sein Unwesen treibt ?

Bezahlst du eigentlich GEZ Gebühren in Sinope ?

Ein etwas verwirrter
JürgenS

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Bist du etwa eine Schimäre des Diogenes von Sinope,


Ich bin Krebskrank und verlange Empfehlungen, die belastbar sind. Dr.Bob Slibowitz ist bestenfalls ein Schnaps wert. Du scheinst ja nicht mal krebskrank zu sein. Halte also einfach zurück.

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich bin Krebskrank und verlange Empfehlungen, die belastbar sind.


Wenn es so wäre, hättest du bereits die schulmässig optimale Lokaltherapie gemacht und wärest auf der leitlinienkonformen ADT.

Was willst du mehr ?

Ludwig

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Wenn es so wäre, hättest du bereits die schulmässig optimale Lokaltherapie gemacht und wärest auf der leitlinienkonformen ADT.
> 
> Was willst du mehr ?
> 
> Ludwig


Das hast Du jetzt falsch verstanden. Ich habe die Therapien für mich, die adäquat sind und auch keine Empfehlungen für mich erwartet. Ich erwarte vom Forum belastbare Therapievorschläge für andere, die sich nicht so präzise in die Möglichkeiten einarbeiten können. 

Slibowitz ist dabei kein Maßstab für die Schulmedizin. Sucht bitte mal nach seinem richtigen Namen bei "peer reviewde papers" und meldet zitate

Oder kurz: ich brauche dieses Forum nicht für mich. Ich kämpfe gegen gemein gefährliche Empfehlungen. Was hier gegenüber einer anonymen Öffentlichkeit geschieht, ist gemein gefährlich und wider besseres Wissen.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...ich brauche dieses Forum nicht für mich. Ich kämpfe gegen gemein gefährliche Empfehlungen...


Mein Gott, Robin Hood ist unter uns. Haben wir ein Glück!!


Und das... 


> Was hier gegenüber einer anonymen Öffentlichkeit geschieht, ist gemein gefährlich und *wider besseres Wissen.*


...ist eine ziemliche Unverschämtheit, D., weil Du denjenigen, die ihre positiven Erfahrungen mit der DHB hier darstellen, bewusste Lügen und vorsätzliche Gefährdung von anderen Kranken unterstellst. Was bildest Du Dir eigentlich ein??

Schade, dass ich Deinen richtigen Namen nicht kenne, D. - dann könnte ich mir eine ähnlich geschmacklose Verballhornung ausdenken wie Du das penetrant bei Dr. Leibowitz tust. Ich bin kein DHB-Fan, aber was Du hier aufführst, ist unglaubwürdig - wer immer Du auch bist.

Schorschel

----------


## LudwigS

> ich brauche dieses Forum nicht für mich


Ich auch nicht, deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag, du nimmst meinen Platz ein und schaust die nächsten 2-3 Jahre mal täglich hier rein, schaust mal zu, was Ratsuchenden so erzählt wird und wenn was Gemeingefährliches dabei ist, lenkst du das einfach in die richtige Spur.
Dir ist es sicher möglich, sich schnell in die Materie einzuarbeiten, wenn du nicht von berufs wegen schon drin steckst.
Damit wäre gewährleistet, dass die anonyme Öffentlichkeit immer bestens informiert wird.

Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, Diogenes, dann klinke ich mich aus diesem Thread aus.

Es ist sicher bis zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehbar, dass du dich analog zur 10. Pharaonischen Plage als (selbsternannter) Racheengel für Professor Schostak hier einbringst.
Allerdings besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass du ihm damit einen gewaltigen Bärendienst erweist, denn wenn du dich in diesem Stil für mich einsetzen würdest, wärest du von mir gleich beim ersten verbalen Ausraster zurückgepfiffen worden.

Ludwig

----------


## Diogenes_57

Danke für den Rat: 


> Ich auch nicht, deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag, du nimmst meinen Platz ein und schaust die nächsten 2-3 Jahre mal täglich hier rein, schaust mal zu, was Ratsuchenden so erzählt wird und wenn was Gemeingefährliches dabei ist, lenkst du das einfach in die richtige Spur.
> Dir ist es sicher möglich, sich schnell in die Materie einzuarbeiten, wenn du nicht von berufs wegen schon drin steckst.
> Damit wäre gewährleistet, dass die anonyme Öffentlichkeit immer bestens informiert wird.
> 
> Ludwig


Er ist von ebensowenig Sachkenntnis getrübt, wie viele hier im Forum. Hast Du doch nicht die leiseste Ahnung, wie lange ich hier schon klammheimlich mitlese. 

Im Unterschied zu anderen Ratschlägen ist hier fehlende Sachkenntnis aber völlig harmlos.

----------


## Giorgios

Man mag zu Dr. Leibowitz stehen, wie man mag. Allerdings finde ich die diversen Verballhornungen des Namens (zb. Dr. Slibowitz) nur mäßig witzig. Eigentlich streifen sie bedenklich nahe antisemitische Einstellungen.
Wenn es hier manchmal "Dr. Bob" heißt, macht mich das wiederum seinem Therapieansatz gegenüber skeptisch. Weil "Dr. Bob" für mich sektenmäßig/missionarisch daherkommt. Eine sachliche Beschäftigung mit Leibowitz scheint hier derzeit nicht möglich zu sein
Für Newcomer dürfte das ziemlich befremdend und kontraproduktiv sein.

----------


## JürgenS

> ........Du scheinst ja nicht mal krebskrank zu sein. Halte also einfach zurück.


Einerseits spielst du dich als Verfechter der Evidenz auf, andrerseits lässt du dich zu so einer evidenzlosen Annahme hinreissen.
Das gibt einen doch schon zu denken.

Aber Schnaps ist Schnaps. Dr. Leibowitz lebt in den USA, behandelt dort seine wohl überwiegend amerikanischen Patienten                                                                                                                                                                                 und
 hat keine finanziellen Interessen in Deutschland. Ausserdem ist die DHB in diesem Forum bereits ausführlich diskutiert worden.
Wenn du schon seit langem klammheimlich in diesem Forum mitliest, was hat dich eigentlich dazu gebracht, dich plötzlich so
vehement und gung ho auf Dr. Leibowitz einzuschiessen? Was war der Auslöser ? Das du dich für unwissende Betroffene einsetzt,
nimmt dir kaum jemand ab, dazu verhältst du dich zu missionarisch und aggressiv, also einfach unglaubwürdig.

JürgenS

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Wenn ich das richtig sehe und interpretiere, hat Christian seinen Beitrag mit der Übersetzung eines Aufsatzes von Leibowitz samt aller Kommentare gelöscht, wozu er als Initiator eines Threads wohl die Möglichkeit hatte. Vermutlich ein Protest gegen die Vierlzahl unsachlicher, gehässiger Kommentare. Christian ist ein langjähriger und engagierter User und Ratgeber hier im Forum und in der SHG, auch ex-Vorstandsmitglied des BPS. Und mit einer Übersetzung hat er sich auch viel Arbeit gemacht.
Es ist schon eine traurige Sache, dass im Selbsthilfeforum es einigen Leuten durch  "schmutziger Arbeit" möglich ist, eine Diskussion kaputt zu machen, und zwar als willige Vollstrecker eines Profi-Bannspruchs:  Im Selbsthilfe-Forum BPS haben künftig zu gelten die Evidenzbasierte Medizin und die deutschen Leitlinien.   Sonst gar nichts.  Basta!  
Aber so geht das doch wohl nicht.

Reinardo

----------


## Diogenes_57

Leider... 


> Es ist sicher bis zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehbar, dass du dich analog zur 10. Pharaonischen Plage als (selbsternannter) Racheengel für Professor Schostak hier einbringst.


... kenne ich Schostak nur von seinen Postings. Aber - wenn Du so willst - bin ich hier anscheinend der letzte Racheengel für die Schulmedizin und gegen Euren Aberglauben - gewesen.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Aber - wenn Du so willst - bin ich hier anscheinend der letzte Racheengel für die Schulmedizin und gegen Euren Aberglauben - gewesen.


Also, Robin Hood alias D., das klingt schon reichlich paranoid...

Trink doch mal nen Slivovitz - vielleicht hilft's ja...

Schorschel

----------


## rembert

Momentan kann man sich hier nur noch fremdschämen. Alle die hier neu ins Forum schauen und ernsthaft nach  Hilfe oder Rat suchen - in der vielleicht schwierigsten Zeit Ihres Lebens -  werden doch die Hände über den Kopf zusammen schlagen. Wie kann man nur diese so sinnvolle Einrichtung dazu nutzen sich so asozial zu verhalten ??  wann greift hier eigentlich mal jemand durch und sperrt diese Menschen aus diesem Forum aus ???

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Hallo:-
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe und interpretiere, hat Christian seinen Beitrag mit der Übersetzung eines Aufsatzes von Leibowitz samt aller Kommentare gelöscht, wozu er als Initiator eines Threads wohl die Möglichkeit hatte. Vermutlich ein Protest gegen die Vierlzahl unsachlicher, gehässiger Kommentare. Christian ist ein langjähriger und engagierter User und Ratgeber hier im Forum und in der SHG, auch ex-Vorstandsmitglied des BPS. Und mit einer Übersetzung hat er sich auch viel Arbeit gemacht.
> Es ist schon eine traurige Sache, dass im Selbsthilfeforum es einigen Leuten durch  "schmutziger Arbeit" möglich ist, eine Diskussion kaputt zu machen, und zwar als willige Vollstrecker eines Profi-Bannspruchs:  Im Selbsthilfe-Forum BPS haben künftig zu gelten die Evidenzbasierte Medizin und die deutschen Leitlinien.   Sonst gar nichts.  Basta!  
> Aber so geht das doch wohl nicht.
> 
> Reinardo


Schade, nun ist auch mein sachlicher Beitrag zu Christians Übersetzung auch nur noch dem Admin verfügbar. Trotz mehrfacher Verweise dorthin wollte sich leider keiner der Slibowitz Jünger dazu äußern. Da Ihr am längeren Arm als ich sitzt, wird Eure gelobte DHB in Kürze wieder oben an stehen. Das könnt Ihr ganz beruhigt sein und braucht nur ein bisschen Geduld.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Slibowitz ...


Die Forums-Administration sollte D. sperren, wenn er den verächtlichen und beleidigenden Begriff weiterhin verwendet.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

*D registriert seit 13.1.2012.

*Was man so in einer Woche alles an Porzellan zerschlagen kann. Ich hatte nächtens plötzlich Felix* im Traum dabei. Er war hier zuletzt am 8.1.2013 online. Da kam mir schnurstracks die Idee, dass - lieber Felix, bitte nicht erschrecken oder böse sein - sich unter D möglicherweise Felix im neuen Gewande versteckt haben könnte. Aber es war ja nur ein Traum, den man schnell vergessen sollte. Es gibt wahrlich schönere Träume für ältere Männer.

Gruß Harald.

*"Die Intelligenz verfolgt mich, aber ich bin schneller"*
(Verfasser unbekannt)

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Die Forums-Administration sollte D. sperren, wenn er den verächtlichen und beleidigenden Begriff weiterhin verwendet.


Ist ein Ortsname in Tschechien eine Beleidigung? Jeder Promi weiß, dass er satirisch durch den Kakao oder Schnaps gezogen wird. Und im Rahmen dieses Forums ist Euer sich selbst via Homepage so nennender barmherziger Onkologe ganz sicher ein Promi

----------


## Mattse

> Momentan kann man sich hier nur noch fremdschämen. Alle die hier neu ins Forum schauen und ernsthaft nach  Hilfe oder Rat suchen - in der vielleicht schwierigsten Zeit Ihres Lebens -  werden doch die Hände über den Kopf zusammen schlagen. Wie kann man nur diese so sinnvolle Einrichtung dazu nutzen sich so asozial zu verhalten ??  wann greift hier eigentlich mal jemand durch und sperrt diese Menschen aus diesem Forum aus ???


Danke, wohl wahr. Jetzt sind hier mittlerweile fast 24 unsachliche Meinungen zu meiner einfachen Frage geäußert worden ohne auch nur den Ansatz einer zu verwendenden Antwort. Sorry für das wohl sehr unangenehme Thema.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Mattse,

*hier* hatte ich Dir sehr freundschaftlich etwas niedergeschrieben, weil mir der Threadbeginn wegen seiner leider nicht sachlichen Aufmachung nicht gefiel. Mir ist schleierhaft, worüber Du Dich nun glaubst beklagen zu müssen bzw. sinnvolle Antworten auf Deine anfänglich abwertenden Worte erwarten zu können. Lass es doch nun gut sein.

Gruß Harald.

*"Größe besteht auch darin, klein beigeben zu können"*
(G. Uhlenbruck)

----------

